# Comment gérer vous les courriers indésirable



## greg31 (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Voila ma question semble peut être stupide, mais je voulais savoir comment vous gerez les courriers indésirable dans mail ?
Je n'ai trouvé aucun paramétrage dans les préferences de l'appli.
Merci pour vos éclaircissement.

ps : Ma chére et tendre à la facheuse habitude de laisser son mail sur tous les sites marchand de la toile (au cas ou elle rate une SUPER affaire ), voila pourquoi cela deviens problématique. 
ps2: suis obligé de la garder


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Perso, je multiplie les adresses mail.
J'en ai pour le boulot, pour les potes, pour les achats (sites sûrs, ne spammant pas) et d'autres pour les achats quand je ne connais pas le site. Ces dernières sont des adresses yahoo (gérées dans Mail) donc en cas de pb, je supprime le compte et j'en recrée un.

Après, je ne laisse pas mes adresses mail à ma moitié Ca simplifie la gestion des spams 

Vous pourriez avoir 2 sessions, une pour elle et une pour toi


----------



## Fred 80 (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,2 sessions sur iPad ? Cela existe ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

2 sessions, non, mais plusieurs adresses oui. Le tout en IMAP et avec compte séparé. Sans aucun problème


----------



## greg31 (28 Novembre 2011)

Donc si je comprend bien il n'y a pas de filtre anti spam comme dans mail sous lion ?
Pour l'imap j y ai bien pensé mais elle reléve ca boite principalement sur l'ipad (est oui tout beau tout neuf   ) donc je pense que le filtre ne va pas se faire.
car sous le mac y a pas de souci tous part dans le dossier indésirable, donc elle regarde rapidement au cas ou.
merci
Ps: je ne regarde pas mes mails sur l'ipad juste elle , en fait j ai meme pas le droit de le regardé . c'est surtout pour elle car c'est galére de tous supprimer


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2011)

Fred 80 a dit:


> Bonjour,2 sessions sur iPad ? Cela existe ?


Désolé, j'ai raté le fait qu'on est dans le forum iPad&#8230;L'orange aurait dû me sauter aux yeux


----------



## Fred 80 (28 Novembre 2011)

gwen a dit:


> 2 sessions, non, mais plusieurs adresses oui. Le tout en IMAP et avec compte séparé. Sans aucun problème


Il me semblait bien mais je me suis dit que j'avais peut-être loupe qq choses sur IOS 5 (que j'hesite a installer).


----------



## macmans (30 Novembre 2011)

car sous le mac y a pas de souci tous part dans le dossier indésirable .


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

Moi aussi ça me saoûle, les spams qui n'arrivent pas sur mon Imac apparaissent sur mon Ipad. Vivement un filtre antispam dans Mail sir Ipad.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Décembre 2011)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Moi aussi ça me saoûle, les spams qui n'arrivent pas sur mon Imac apparaissent sur mon Ipad. Vivement un filtre antispam dans Mail sir Ipad.


Est ce qu'il n'y a pas moyen de faire transiter les mails par Google mail, de façon à utiliser le filtre anti spam de Google ?

Ainsi les mails arrivant sur l'iPad devraient (?) ne plus contenir de spams


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Moi aussi ça me saoûle, les spams qui n'arrivent pas sur mon Imac apparaissent sur mon Ipad. Vivement un filtre antispam dans Mail sir Ipad.


Nan mais +1 quoi, ils attendent quoi Apple là !!!!! 

C'est vraiment le truc qui manque à IOS par rapport à OSX... et ça en fais chi*r du monde....


----------



## olivier9275 (27 Mars 2012)

Je dois être un peu lent aujourd'hui, mais je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre le problème...

Pour moi, les spams sont stoppés directement par la messagerie et n'apparaissent donc ni sur l'iPad, ni sur le Mac / PC que vous utilisez non ? J'ai une adresse pro sur Exchange, une adresse iCloud, et des adresses Yahoo et Gmail, et je ne reçois presque jamais de spam (plus exactement, ils arrivent dans le dosseir spam), y compris sur iPad.

J'ai simplement configuré mes adresses mails en conséquences.

Donc, non, franchement, je ne comprend pas le problème...


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2012)

Je recois des tonnes de spam (50?) chaque jour sur mon adresse Free. Et je viens d'aller voir leur page pour arreter les spams....Et bien excusez moi, mais c'est risible... 
L'avantage du filtre indésirable de Mail sur OSX, c'est qu'à la base, il filtre déjà assez bien sans rajouter de règle.
Là, sur la page de Free, il faut tout faire (enfin bricoler devrais-je dire) et tout ça avec une interface vraiment désagréable...

Tu le vois le problème maintenant ?

Ou alors j'ai loupé quelque chose et il y a un anti-spam automatique quelque part ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2012)

olivier9275 a dit:


> Je dois être un peu lent aujourd'hui, mais je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre le problème...
> 
> Pour moi, les spams sont stoppés directement par la messagerie et n'apparaissent donc ni sur l'iPad, ni sur le Mac / PC que vous utilisez non ? J'ai une adresse pro sur Exchange, une adresse iCloud, et des adresses Yahoo et Gmail, et je ne reçois presque jamais de spam (plus exactement, ils arrivent dans le dosseir spam), y compris sur iPad.
> 
> ...



Complètement d'accord... Gmail filtre vraiment très bien les spam tout seul... Pourquoi s'embêter à le faire avec iOS?


----------



## wip (29 Mars 2012)

Vous faites passer tous vos mails par gmail ? Les mails de toutes vos messageries ?

Perso, j'ai :

une boite mail sur Free --> Bourré de Spam, 
une boite mail sur le neuf--> Pas de Spam,

Mais ma boite Free me sert beaucoup. Y a t-il une solution pour la filtrer sans prise de tête sur iOS ?


----------



## olivier9275 (30 Mars 2012)

Effectivement, si tu utilises le mail de Free, c'est peut-être plus compliqué ! Moi, j'ai essayé au début et j'ai vite arrêté: système trop archaïque !

Du coup, j'utilise :
- mon mail du boulot (obligé) sur MS Exchange avec un filtre de spam très efficace,
- le mail iCloud d'Apple en perso "officiel", avec là aussi un système de spam très efficace
- des adresses Yahoo pour des activités non officielles (genre inscription sur des forums etc.), et là aussi le système de spam est efficace

Et du coup je n'ai aucun problème sur iPhone / iPad et nul besoin d'un filtre anti-spam supplémentaire par rapport à ceux intégrés aux boites mails.

Sur Free, je comprend que tu galères: j'adore leur box, et j'ai un abonnement mobile chez eux aussi, mais pour le mail, on dirait qu'ils n'ont rien fait depuis 15 ans...


----------



## wip (3 Avril 2012)

olivier9275 a dit:


> Effectivement, si tu utilises le mail de Free, c'est peut-être plus compliqué ! Moi, j'ai essayé au début et j'ai vite arrêté: système trop archaïque !
> 
> Du coup, j'utilise :
> - mon mail du boulot (obligé) sur MS Exchange avec un filtre de spam très efficace,
> ...


 Il faut dire que pour moi, c'est juste l'adresse mail que file partout, donc la plus spammée... tout en étant la plus utile :hein:. Je ne sais pas trop comment me dépatouiller de tout ça.


----------



## cowpilot (3 Avril 2012)

wip a dit:


> Je recois des tonnes de spam (50?) chaque jour sur mon adresse Free. Et je viens d'aller voir leur page pour arreter les spams....Et bien excusez moi, mais c'est risible...
> L'avantage du filtre indésirable de Mail sur OSX, c'est qu'à la base, il filtre déjà assez bien sans rajouter de règle.
> Là, sur la page de Free, il faut tout faire (enfin bricoler devrais-je dire) et tout ça avec une interface vraiment désagréable...
> 
> ...


clairement c'est pas à l'appareil de gérer les spam, mais au fournisseur de mails... aucun problème sur mon htc, mon ex tablette acer ou mon mac! gmail gère nickel...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




wip a dit:


> Il faut dire que pour moi, c'est juste l'adresse mail que file partout, donc la plus spammée... tout en étant la plus utile :hein:. Je ne sais pas trop comment me dépatouiller de tout ça.


et moi je n'en ai qu'une active! pour te dire que ça n'a pas grand chose à voir...


----------

